# what can I add to platisol ink drying out



## Monster Press (Jul 21, 2017)

I have some very old platisol ink and wondering if there is something off the shelf of a hardware store, I can use to thin it back out. like mineral spirits /paint thinner. My main concern is the ink will still cure properly.


----------



## Rabbidsquirrel13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Definitely do not use mineral spirits or paint thinner. 

There is a product called "Soft Hand" that works great for this (https://www.screenprintingsupply.com/Texsource-Soft-Hand-Base-_p_5445.html)

It's a clear base that will thin out your ink to get a softer feel, but it works great for making super thick inks more workable as well.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Start by stirring the living daylights out of it. Sometimes the top layer gets kind of thick but there's good ink underneath. Stirring also thins it out by breaking down the "false body." If it's still usable and you want it thinner, add a bit of curable reducer. This has plasticiser in it so it won't affect the curability of the ink.


----------

